# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Impossible de dfinir une imprimante par defaut

## BILANGA

Bonjour,

J'utilise Wista Edition familiale SP1.
Depuis un certains temps, je n'ai plus l'imprimante par defaut bien que je l'avais configur une imprimante par dfaut au paravant.

Depuis lors, il est impossible de dfinir une imprimante par dfaut. Lorsque je definis une imprimante par dfaut parmi celles qui existent sur mon ordinateur, je n'ai aucune message d'erreur. Elle ne se met pas comme imprimante par dfaut.
Lorsque je definis une imprimante par dfaut lors de l'installation d'une imprimante, j'ai le message d'erreur:



```
Impossible de dfinir l'imprimante par dfaut
```

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## JML19

Bonsoir

Tu fais l'opration par clic droit sur l'imprimante ?

L'imprimante fonctionne t'elle lorsque tu fais cette opration ?

----------


## BILANGA

> Bonsoir
> 
> Tu fais l'opration par clic droit sur l'imprimante ?
> 
> L'imprimante fonctionne t'elle lorsque tu fais cette opration ?


Bonjour JML19, et merci de ta reaction.

Par le clic droit, j'ai fait l'opration de definir l'imprimante par dfaut, mais aucun message d'erreur. Et cet 'imprimante n'est toujours pas par dfaut.

Bien qu'elle ne soit pas par dfaut, je fais des impressions sur cette imprimante sans problme.

Bonne journe.

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

C'est juste la coche qui n'est pas mise devant imprimante par dfaut ?

----------


## BILANGA

> Bonjour
> 
> C'est juste la coche qui n'est pas mise devant imprimante par dfaut ?


Oui. 
Par exemple lorsque je lance l'impression avec Adobe Reader, j'ai le message d'erreur:



```
Avant de pouvoir effectuer des tches lies  l'impression, notamment la configuration de l'impression ou l'impression d'un document, vous devez installer une imprimante.
```

 alors j'ai plus de deux imprimantes en reseau installes.

Ca me donne des boules. Je pense que le problmes est au niveau de la base de registre car j'ai lu dans les forums, mais je ne sais pas  quel niveau.
 ::cry::

----------


## JML19

C'est un problme d'Adobe Reader pas de l'imprimante.

----------


## dammagh

je la mm Problme

je constate que sur la session administrateur "je le peu matre imprimante par dfaut "

et quant je change la session sur une autre utilisateur qui et la mm pouvoir 
administrateur " l'imprimante ne peut pas tre par dfaut"

je ne pas de solution.

help me

----------


## BILANGA

> C'est un problme d'Adobe Reader pas de l'imprimante.


Je ne suis pas d'avis avec vous. Adobe Reader n'est qu'un exemple parmi plusieurs autres. 

Mme avec Excel c'est un message d'erreur 

```
L'imprimante actuelle n'est pas connecte ou fonctionne mal. Slectionnez une autre imprimante.
```

J'ai pris du temps pour vrifier ce problme, et je pense que j'ai des erreurs lorsque je lance des impressions pas  cause des diteurs de traitement de texte, mais  cause de l'inexistance de l'imprimante par dfaut.

J'ai chang de session. Dans cette session, je peux definir une imprimante par dfaut sans problme. Je peux aussi imprimante des documents pdf sans problme.

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Donc tu as un problme de profil il faut le refaire.

----------

